# no olvidéis



## MOMO2

¿Se escribe en portugués "nao olvideu"?

Gracias

momo


----------



## Vanda

Não. Se você se refere à 1a pessoa do singular,pretérito perfeito, será:

não olvidei.

2a pessoa do plural, imperativo: não olvideis

Lembrando-lhe mais uma vez: não se esqueça de nos dar contexto, uma frase que seja, uma situação em que você deseja a explicação/tradução, caso contrário serei obrigada a começar a fazer valer a regra 3:


> *Sea claro, preciso y aporte contexto.
> *Para evitar equívocos, sea descriptivo, específico y breve en sus mensajes.
> Aporte el contexto necesario y la oración completa que contenga la frase o palabra objeto de su consulta cada vez que formule una pregunta. Esto permite que su pregunta sea entendida y reciba mejores respuestas.
> Los títulos de los hilos deben contener la palabra o frase consultadas. (Evite títulos tales como "favor de traducir", "cómo digo esto", "soy nuevo" y similares). Toda traducción y toda la información que se brinde en estos foros debe acompañarse de un intento razonable para verificar su exactitud. Si no está seguro de la exactitud o fiabilidad de una información o traducción, dígalo.


----------



## amistad2008

España: No olvidéis. (vosotros) 
Brasil : Não esqueçam. (vocês)

Como ya lo ha dicho nuestra querida moderadora, Vanda, falta contexto y no sé si estoy en lo cierto.

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> 2a pessoa do plural, imperativo: não olvidai


 

Não sei como vocês dizem no Brasil, Vanda, mas creio que aqui os imperativos negativos se formam com o presente do conjuntivo, da mesma maneira que em espanhol: _'não olvideis'_. Naturalmente, será raramente usado, visto que a segunda pessoa do plural anda praticamente desaparecida e o mais normal será dizer-se _'não olvidem'_, terceira pessoa, caso em que coincide a forma verbal. Na afirmativa, aí sim, diremos '_olvidai_'.


----------



## Vanda

Foi erro meu, Carfer! Voltei para acrescentar um detalhe no post e não prestei atenção. Obrigada pelo alerta!


----------



## white_ray

Momo2,

En realidad nos quedamos todos un poco confundidos... 
¿Cual es la frase? Y ¿Cual es el tiempo verbal?

De acuerdo con lo que dice Carfer y si quieres el imperativo yo diria:

- Não olvides/esqueças (2ª persona del singular)
- Não olvidem/esqueçam (2ª pesrona del plural)

El uso de la palabra “olvidar” es limitado en la lengua oral y por lo tanto solemos utilizar el verbo “esquecer”.

wr


----------



## coquis14

white_ray said:


> Momo2,
> 
> En realidad nos quedamos todos un poco confundidos...
> ¿Cual es la frase? Y ¿Cual es el tiempo verbal?
> 
> De acuerdo con lo que dice Carfer y si quieres el imperativo yo diria:
> 
> - Não olvides/esqueças (2ª persona del singular)
> - Não olvidem/esqueçam (2ª pesrona del plural)
> 
> El uso de la palabra “olvidar” es limitado en la lengua oral y por lo tanto solemos utilizar el verbo “esquecer”.
> 
> wr


Tu respuesta es la que buscaba Momo , el imperativo de "olvidar".

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

"Não (se) esqueçam."

Em português, o verbo "olvidar" e a segunda pessoa do plural estão caídos em desuso.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Outsider said:


> "Não (se) esqueça."
> 
> Em português, o verbo "olvidar" e a segunda pessoa do plural estão caídos em desuso.


Oi

Em Hispanoamerica também caiu em desuso a segunda pessoa do plural:
 
"No (se) olviden".
 
Abraços.


----------



## amistad2008

coquis14 said:


> Tu respuesta es la que buscaba Momo , el imperativo de "olvidar".
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola, Coquis

Te refieres al "Imperativo Negativo", ¿cierto?


----------



## coquis14

amistad2008 said:


> Hola, Coquis
> 
> Te refieres al "Imperativo Negativo", ¿cierto?


 ????


----------



## MOMO2

Perdón. No pensé que pudiera tener formas diferentes.
La frase que queremos escribir (en muchos idiomas) es "No olvidéis" y después el nombre de un lugar en Africa en que estamos queriendo construir un pozo. 
Gracias por vuestra ayuda
Momo2


----------



## white_ray

MOMO2 said:


> Perdón. No pensé que pudiera tener formas diferentes.
> La frase que queremos escribir (en muchos idiomas) es "No olvidéis" y después el nombre de un lugar en Africa en que estamos queriendo construir un pozo.
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda
> Momo2


Entonces sera algo como:
Não se esqueçam do (del?)... o
Não esqueçam o...
wr


----------

